# Ariens Frozen Cable - Replacement Rubber Cable Boot Bellows



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Model 921018. Year 2011 version. Platinum 30"

The deflector cable is part# 06900406
The chute lock cable is part# 06900421

These are whacky expensive, often after a few seasons, even with proper care, the rubber bellows, or cable boot rots away. They prevent moisture and snow from getting inside the cable, freezing it up. So instead of buying a new cable, why doesn't Ariens offer replacement rubber boots??? Revenue most likely....

In addition to putting lithium grease down the cable sheath, I've done the research and here are some close replacements for the rubber boots.

Deflector cable: 110mm extended length, 10mm bellow width, 2mm top connector, 12mm bottom connector - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MPO19PO

Chute Lock Cable: 40mm extended length, all the same specs above - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JG5XPT8

When installing, some WD40 to slip the ball end of the cable through the smaller connector works best. I have not been able to find these in bulk anywhere but with the specs someone may be able to find like a bag of them?


----------



## MoeR (Nov 15, 2021)

Oops!


----------



## MoeR (Nov 15, 2021)

I have an Ariens 926038 pro 28. The chute deflector cable boot was like cheese. I wasn't about to replace the whole cable. Like Bassguitarist says, and I soon discovered, Ariens wants to sell the whole cable. Too expensive for a cheapo like me. Finally, I came across Bassguitarist's links for these rubber round bellows cable protector boots. Only the first link
( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MPO19PO ) resulted in something that was available and looked like it would work on my machine so I ordered one to see. It was a tight fit but I took an end off a tube of caulk (gave me a little cone), stuffed the end of the cable into it and was able to stretch and slide the boot over the cone onto the cable. Thanks Bassguitarist for saving me 35 bucks!


----------

